# Hoplands Equestrian Centre is reopening!



## Milkmaid (1 April 2013)

For high class livery & hire of facilities including the gallops & xc jumps, yey!

Lady who has taken it on is a dressage dealer so sure to be some good instruction available too 

It's been closed for tooooo long!


----------



## pistolpete (1 April 2013)

I just heard this too! Yay! Lovely place always wanted to go. Hope it's true!


----------



## Nicnac (1 April 2013)

Apparently it's been sold after 2 years on the market.  Who has bought it?

Looks lovely!


----------



## seaman (6 April 2013)

No one has bought it . The yard has been rented as they don't have the money to buy it .


----------

